# Error en circuito de luces de escalera con 555 Pablin



## zonadjarn (Mar 20, 2007)

Alguien me puede ayudar, me ha dicho el profesor de electronica que este circuito tiene un error garrafal y no hay manera de saber cual es.......

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Mar 20, 2007)

Si miras el datasheet del 555 podrás apreciar que la patilla 3 es la salida y la uno...
Muevete un poco y verás que facil es.
No te lo van a dar todo hecho.
Saludos


----------



## zonadjarn (Mar 20, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Si miras el datasheet del 555 podrás apreciar que la patilla 3 es la salida y la uno...
> Muevete un poco y verás que facil es.
> No te lo van a dar todo hecho.
> Saludos



Muchas gracias, lo estaba revisando y ya he encontrado que era.....Saludos y gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## rina (Mar 20, 2007)

nose como va a funcionarte el circuito el Ne555 funciona a un maximo de 18Vdc como conectes 220vAc por no decir que esta mal conestado lo que serian las alojenas de 12VAC.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 20, 2007)

el 1n4148 deberia ser un zener


----------



## JV (Mar 20, 2007)

rina, si te fijas bien no esta conectado a la tension de red, tiene una de las tan famosas fuente sin transformador (famosas en el foro al menos).

Saludos..


----------



## capitanp (Mar 20, 2007)

No veo como disparar el triac


----------



## androneda (Abr 9, 2008)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer post, soy un aficionado a la electrónica y estoy intentando montar éste circuito. Desde el principio noté algo extraño en el diseño pero como el 555 admite tantas configuraciones no le di mas importancia. Tengo varias dudas :

1ª - El 1n4148 debería ser un zener para estabilizar la tensión de alimentación del temporizador. ¿Que tensión habéis elegido a los que ya os funciona? He pensado en 12 V . ¿Algún comentario al respecto?

2º - En cuanto al error de diseño, la patilla 3 (salida) unida a la de alimentación me resulta difícil comprender el funcionamiento; además el tipo de fuente con el condensador y sin aislar de red me desconcierta. ¿Me podéis echar una mano?

Pues nada, por mas vueltas que le doy no consigo hacerlo funcionar. Estoy pensando que hay un error de diseño insalvable en esta configuración.  Por ejemplo me parece incompatible que alimentación y salida estén unidas.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 12, 2008)

Errores:

* El triac esta mal conectado (terminales 1 y 2 invertidos)

* El TIC226D  tiene una corriente de disparo tipica de 25mA,  ni en pedo se llega con los ~8.5mA que entrega esa fuente capacitiva. -->  originalmente tuvo que ser pensado para un TIC206, el 216 o algun otro con compuerta mas sensible.

* La resistencia de 56 ohm 1W  fue dimensionada por un enfermo, en regimen disipa apenas 0.015W.

* Los diodos basta que sean 1N4002,  1N4148 NO .



La conexion del pin 3 (OUT) a Vcc y la ausencia de conexion entre el 555 y el triac es algo demasiado evidente para ser un error, para analiizar el circuito es mejor primero pasarlo en limpio, porque asi es un asco de enredado.



El circuito trabaja asi:

- Estado inicial, triac no conduce --> todo muerto.

- Se apreta algun pulsador --> tenemos 220Vca tanto en la lampara como en la fuente capacitiva -->  se carga el electrolico de 100uF y el 555 goza de tension.

- El condensador conectado al trigger (pin 2) se carga rapido. 'Normalmente' el estado resultante de esto es la salida (OUT) en '1' , en este caso no le queda otra posibilidad (por el corto) --> Circula poca corriente por el pin 3 --> El consumo total del 555 se mantiene bajo.

- Consecuencia del bajo consumo del 555, los ~8.5mA que entrega la fuente capacitiva cargan y cargan el condensador de 100uF hasta llegar a cerca de 11V.
  Por que 11V ? ?  Porque a esa tension la corriente que circula por la R de 1k2 que va a la compuerta del triac son ~8.5mA (todo lo que entrega la fuente, en realidad hay que descontar el consumo del 555).  

- Con ~8.5mA  un TIC216 se dispara comodo ( en un 226 es incierto porque esta muy por debajo del valor tipico) --> al conducir el triac queda puenteado el pulsador --> al soltar el pulsador la lampara seguira encendida.

- El condensador que va a los pines 6-7  se carga lentamente (la R es de 1M5) , cuando llega a 2/3 de Vcc el flipflop interno se resetea.

- Que pasa ahora?  La salida "deberia" ir a 0, pero esta cortocircuitada! !  Que pasa entonces cuando quiere mandar a masa una salida en corto?  El consumo del 555 aumenta y tira abajo la tension de alimentacion (recordar que la corriente esta limitada a ~8.5mA, si no... se quemaria).

- Al bajar la tension el triac se apaga porque no tiene corriente suficiente en la compuerta, se queda sin alimentacion el circuito y se apaga todo.


----------



## JV (Abr 12, 2008)

Mis felicitaciones _Eduardo_, hacia rato que no veia una descripcion tan detallada.




Saludos..


----------



## H. Potter (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola:

Me llamo Angel y soy nuevo en el foro. Os saludo a todos. 

Tengo que diseñar un circuito. Se trata de una modificación de un circuito al que los gallegos le llamamos "tempotizador de escalera". Consiste en un oscilador monoestable basado en el 555 que al pulsar el pulsador P, enciende la lampara y la mantiene encendida durante un tiempo determinado. Como puede apreciarse, su ventaja es que es muy simple y además no necesita fuente de alimentación. Puede alimentarse directamente de la red.

El circuito que necesito, tendría el siguiente funcionamiento:

Alimentación de 230 V.
Una entrada a 230 V.
Una salida a 230 V.

Mientras la entrada de 230 V. está activa (es decir, si la entrada tiene 230 V.) la salida se mantiene a "0" V. Cuando la entrada pasa a valer 0 V. Entonces se genera el pulso del monoestable y la salida toma el valor de 230 V. durante el tiempo ajustado en el 555. Transcurrido este tiempo, la salida vuelve a adoptar el valor de 0.  

Una manera podría ser: 

Entrada de alimentación la que está en el esquema (donde pone 220 V.) Suponemos que neutro es la línea de abajo, y fase es la línea de arriba

Eliminar el pulsador, y conectar el neutro que nos sirve de entrasa al positivo del condensador de 100 mF
La salida se queda como está.

Con esta modificación, el temporizador funciona, pero mientras tengo tensión en el neutro de la entrada, la bombilla luce. Luego quito la tensión del neutro de la entrada y la bombilla sigue luciendo el tiempo establecido en el 555. Sin embargo, yo quiero que cunado tengo tensión en el neutro de la entrada la bombilla no luzca, y cuando quito la tensión, entonces comience a lucir. Es decir, el circuito se activa con el flanco de bajada, no con el de subida.


La pregunta sería:

¿De qué manera se puede modificar el circuito "minutero de escalera" para que funcione de la forma antes indicada?


Por otro lado, también me sería muy interesante dotar al circuito de un control de potencia de la carga mediante un triac. Esto es, que la potencia de la carga pueda ser regulada mediante el disparo del triac. Para ello, creo que lo más sencillo sería emplear el típico circuito dimmer basado en un diac y en la carga del condensador. (Ver segundo esquema)

El problema que tengo, es que no veo muy bien cómo se pueden intercalar el diac y el circuito de carga del condensador en el circuito del minutero de escalera. ¿Alguien puede darme alguna sugerencia?

Gracias por anticipado,


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 15, 2010)

Hola Zato
Creo Que el circuito que adjuntaste no esta bien.
El 555 tiene las terminales 3 4 8 a la línea de alimentación 220 V
Pero la terminal 3 es la salida. Creo debe ir al GATE del Triac.

Hola Zato
El Thyristor en LiveWire Esta En:

Insert-à Discrete Semiconductor < Thyristor >.
El símbolo esta un poco raro pero si funciona.

Hola saiwor
El mejor simulador del mundo es el PROTOBOARD. Pero no el virtual sino el físico.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kal00 (Ene 16, 2010)

Ese circuito está horrible, es de Pablin verdad? Con un monoestable alimentado por una fuente sin transformador y la salida del 555 a un relay o a un optotriac es más que suficiente, así solo presionas un boton y la luz se apagaría unos segundos o minutos después. Ésta es la mejor, más segura, más fácil y más eficiente forma.

Saludos!

PS: El livewire no contiene TRIACs, pero como lo dice *MrCarlos*, se puede hacer mediante dos tiristores conectados inversamente en paralelo con sus gates en común. Un buen simulador es el MultiSim o Proteus.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2010)

Hola.

La pata o terminal 3 del 555 está conectado al Vcc (terminal  8).
Se supone que la pata 3 (output o salida) debe disparar el triac o algo así.
El 555 así como está no cumple niguna función.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 21, 2010)

yo tambien hace rato le doy vueltas y no veo que eso sea posible bajo ninguna norma de electricidad ni electronica, y no respeta las leyes fundamentales de la naturaleza física.

La descripcion "eduardiana" es la mejor, y mi propuesta es: hacer un circuito que sí funcione...jaja

lo diseño y lo subo.

p/d: por qué no hacer un monoestable común manejando un tiristor? alimentado con una fuentecita "tipo china" sin trafo, obvioooo

saludos.

Volvi y traje el dichoso circuito...un circuito mas que simple sujeto a 48.000 modificaciones pero funcional!!

modificaciones básicas: Un pote en la carga del capacitor. La fuente china con resistor,capacitor y diodos. etc


----------



## assercs (Ene 29, 2011)

Hola buenas, estoy intentando hacer ese circuito y no hay manera. Consiste en apretar un interruptor, que se encienda una bombilla, y que pasado un tiempo (1-2 minutos), se apague.

Parece muy sencillo, y estoy seguro que lo es, pero he buscado en éste y otros foros, y todos van a parar a lo mismo, el circuito de Pablin que ni entiendo ni me funciona en Proteus, éste: 
	
	



```
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/timer555/index.htm
```
.





No entiendo que el pin 3 (salida) vaya junto con el reset y alimentanción, pero bueno a lo mejor por eso no funciona.

Perdón por mi ignorancia, pero os aseguro que si he creado éste post es porque ya me he tirado unas horas buscando sin encontrar nada, me parece hasta raro que algo tan sencillo no lo encuentre en minutos, parece que hay una especie de conspiración de los que fabrican estos temporizadores .

A ver si algún iluminado me puede ayudar a corregir ese circuito o encontrar otro que me haga el apaño, aunque ya os digo que lo de encontrarlo está complicao.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 29, 2011)

Hummmm.....Creo compañero que no has buscado tan bien como comentas. Este tema ya esta comentado en el hilo y creo que el problema está resuelto.

Saludos.


----------



## nelobe (Abr 30, 2012)

Hola, quisiera ayuda para un problemita y por no abrir otro tema (que Fogonazo me ha cerrado, por que dice que está duplicado), lo introduzco aqui, por si es este, aunque lo que yo quiero no es hacer un circuito, mas bien acoplar algo a uno de compra..

Para funcionamiento en 230v Alterna.
Enlace temporizador:
http://www.voltimum.es/catalog/prod...ia-360-w-m-ximo-LEGRAND-GROUP-ESPA-A-S-L.html
LEG49780	TEMPORIZADOR 49780 LEGRAND


La cuestion, es que tengo un pasillo de la vivienda de mi finca, que tiene un temporizador que apaga las luces al cabo de un tiempo. El problema viene, por que quiero 

cambiar las luces incandescentes ó bajo consumo (pues se funden muy pronto), por bombillas led de unos 5-8 watios para al mismo tiempo economizar. 
El temporizador fuciona con un minimo de 25w, por lo que al encender las luces, estas encienden pero no se apagan.
Quisiera saber, si con algo simple como una resistencia, se podria colocar conectado en serie al temporizador, para que junto con una bombilla led, diese un minimo de 25w. 
EJEMPLO:
led 5w + Resistencia consumo 25w= 30w
para que asi, en el caso de fundirse 2 bombillas led, el temporizador continuara funcionando, puesto que seguiria teniendo el minimo de 25w.

Me podrian decir: "pon una bombilla con 25w y aprovecharas toda la energia" pero, si se fundiese esa dejaria de funcianar el temporizador.
Por lo que quiero hacer seria: leds 5W+5W+5W+RESISTENCIA 25W??= 40W
y lo cambiaria por lo que actualmente hay: 40w + 7w bajo consumo +7w bajo consumo= 54w, aunque la diferencia es poca, si se funde la de 40w el temporizador no apaga las 

luces, pues solo hay 14w.


No se si me he explicado bien, pero haber si alguien tiene una solucion, que sea facil y no implique el cambio del temporizador.
Yo habia pensado en una Resistencia de unos 2200 Ohms y 50w de potencia (pues si calculo bien 230v con Resistencia de 2200 Ohms, disipa 24W y con una bombilla de 5w, 

hacen 29w, que rebasa los 25w minimos del temporizador y asegura el funcionamiento hasta con 1 bombilla led de 5w sola).

Gracias

P.D. (Adjunto imagen del temporizador tipo pastilla)


----------



## nelobe (May 3, 2012)

Hola, haber si alguien me puede indicar si lo que quiero es factible.

¿Se podria colocar una resistencia de 2200 Ohms y 50W ó en su defecto, varias resistencias en serie hasta llegar a esos valores, tal y como lo indico en la Imagen adjunta?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## nelobe (May 6, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> La descripcion "eduardiana" es la mejor, y mi propuesta es: hacer un circuito que sí funcione...jaja



Ya se que el post es muy antiguo, pero supongo que para no duplicar y dado que no está cerrado, quisiera hacer una consulta:

¿he simulado el circuito de DJ DRACO, pero no logro que funcione, la lampara enciende sin presionar el interruptor. 
¿Alguien puede decirme que he hecho mal?, pues me parece haber conectado todo igual que el ejemplo que está expuesto.

Saludos


----------



## nelobe (May 7, 2012)

Hola, alguien podria echarle un viztazo al circuito y orientarme como podria modificarlo para adaptarlo al modo de funcionamiento que el circuito hace, pero.... que en realidad con los voltajes que maneja, supongo que no funcionaria.

Tengo una pregunta, haber si alguien me puede contestar:
¿Se puede dar algun pulso sobre la patilla nº 2 del N555, pero... cogiendo el voltaje del cable Neutro a 230v (supongo que de normal debe ser "0", pero midiendo da como unos 0.06v)?

Esta pregunta viene, en base a que los minuteros que encienden al presionar un pulsador (como en rellanos de escalera), segun el esquema del temporizador, coge el pulso del Neutro a 230v, y yo quisiera implementar un circuito parecido.

--------------
Editado 8/05/2012
Necesitaria que alguien le hechara un viztazo al circuito, haber si me puede decir como modificarlo para que funcione, pues en simulacion funciona a medias, pero sé, que no esta bien .
La cuestion es hacer un temporizador de 60 segundos (en simulacion le he puesto 5segundos, para probar), el cual se alimente a 230v ó rectificando, para mantener encendidas unas luces de 230v, durante 60 segundos.


Saludos

P.D. (Adjunto fichero en LIVEWIRE, por si me pueden decir todo lo que está mal)


----------



## nelobe (May 9, 2012)

Bueno, estoy calentandome la cabeza, buscando por internet el modo de funcionamiento de los temporizadores a 230v, pero no logro dar con la solucion, dado que solo tengo aficion y no he estudiado electronica.

Haber si con este circuito, alguien me puede indicar hacia donde ir, pues por mas que le doy vueltas no consigo hacerlo funcionar.


La funcion que quiero buscar es..., encender por un tiempo de 60 segundos, unas luces (a 230v) que van en una escalera.

1- Usando el neutro, activo un Rele, que enciende las luces (previamente el voltaje rectificado para accionar el Rele).
2- Una vez accionado el rele, toca establecer el tiempo de duracion (60segundos).
3- Con la salida del TIMER 555, acciono otro Rele, que mantiene fijo el primer Rele de activacion.
4- Cuando Termina el tiempo establecido, el rele activado por el TIMER 555, se desconecta y por lo tanto, desconecta el primer Rele de activacion.

Bien, el problema, es que no se como dar un pulso a la patilla 2 del TIMER 555, con esta configuracion.
Si alguien tiene una idea, le agradeceria no dudase en plantearmela, para intentar resolverlo.

De momento, quisiera saber como activar la patilla 2 del TIMER 555, a partir de los pulsadores de las luces. Luego ya solucionaria el tema de rectificacion del voltaje y demas.

Muchas gracias

P.D. (Adjunto imagen del circuito)


----------



## Eduardo123P (Dic 28, 2012)

El circuito si funciona, lo implementé con las correcciones de Eduardo y estoy diseñando una placa para complementar el tema...


----------



## nelobe (Dic 29, 2012)

Eduardo123P, ¿podrias subir el circuito que finalmente implementastes?
gracias


----------



## tanker (Dic 20, 2016)

Buenas Eduardo, me gustaria, que me indicases si el circuito este, podria funcionar, con los componentes apropiados, ya que lo bueno que tiene la idea de este circuito es que, cuando el circuito está en espera, no tiene ningun consumo, y es al pulsar el commutador, que auto-ceba el circuito y se mantiene conectado el tiempo necesario,  el diodo in4148 está claro que deberia ser un zener, pero la patilla 3 colocada a la salida del triac, me rompe todos los esquemas, en resumidas, con la misma idea del auto-cebado, se podria hacer funcionar este circuito, te agradeceria cualquier ayuda, un saludo





Eduardo dijo:


> Errores:
> Buenas Eduardo, me gustaria, que me indicases si el circuito este, podria funcionar, con los componentes apropiados, ya que lo bueno que tiene la idea de este circuito es que, cuando el circuito está en espera, no tiene ningun consumo, y es al pulsar el commutador, que auto-ceba el circuito y se mantiene conectado el tiempo necesario,  el diodo in4148 está claro que deberia ser un zener, pero la patilla 3 colocada a la salida del triac, me rompe todos los esquemas, en resumidas, con la misma idea del auto-cebado, se podria hacer funcionar este circuito, te agradeceria cualquier ayuda, un saludo


----------



## el_jose007 (Ago 31, 2019)

Hola a todos! nadie tiene un circuito que sea del mismo tipo que el de la web de pablin pero que si ande a 220? 
El diseño mal hecho de pablin simula a los temporizadores comerciales de tres cables, me gustaría saber si hay algún diagrama dando vuelta que simule los comerciales.
soy de argentina, y acá salen una pasta. necesito armar 3 para usar en el aula de un  curso de electricidad y saldría mas barato armarlo.
no soy electrónico, se lo básico y he montado varias placas sencillas. 
ojala alguien pueda ayudarme. muchas gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2019)

No tengo el esquema pero lo he hecho.
Se le adapta una fuente sin transformador, fuente capacitiva y salida por triac. No es muy complicado.
De todos modos mira el precio porque será más barato comprarlo


----------



## yoelmauri (May 4, 2020)

Hola, que tal? me inicié hace poco en la simulación de circuitos y hasta ahora el programa que mas me gustó es proteus. Pero ya he dibujado varios circuitos sencillos y en todos en uno u otro momento me da error en la simulación. Por ej los siguientes, despues unos 3 segundos de haber iniciado la simulación

[SPICE] DELMIN increased to 4.44089e-016 due to lack of time precision
[SPICE] transient GMIN stepping at time=2.37468
[SPICE] TRAN:  Timestep too small; timestep = 5.55112e-017: trouble with node #U3_W1#branch.

Dejo una imagen del circuito, es un circuito con un 555. También he tenido problemas con otros circuitos. Cuando bajo la frecuencia del generador a 1hz o hago que el oscilador del 555 vaya mas "lento" los errores estos no son tan frecuentes. Pero bueno, me interesa simular el circuito real que después voy a realizar.
También adjunto el archivo del circuito por si alguien lo quiere ver en Proteus

Pd: tenia la versión 8.5 del software e instalé la 8.9. Con ambas me pasa lo mismo

Alguien me puede dar una mano?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2020)

Ese circuito está mal armado


----------



## yoelmauri (May 4, 2020)

A que te referis con mal armado Fogonazo? 
Tengo otro con un 555 que en la practica funciona y en proteus me larga errores similares tambien
(al que subí no lo probé en la practica aún)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2020)

La tierra en necesaria en la simulación, *no* en la práctica, y solo debe estar conectada en ese punto. 
El opto-acoplador es redundante, puedes disparar el TRIAC de forma directa.
El resto del circuito del 555 tendría que desenmarañarlo para ver si está OK

​


----------



## yoelmauri (May 4, 2020)

Gracias Fogonazo. Respecto a los errores de este circuito, uniendo las tierras con cables pude solucionar el problema (aunque no funciona el circuito, pero debe ser otro el problema)
Igualmente tengo otro circuito (que tengo probado en la practica) y en la simulación no funciona. Hice lo mismo de unir con cables las tierras y sigue tirando error.
Alguna otra consideración antes de simular?
Y gracias nuevamente
Acabo de modificar valores de resistencia y capacitores en el 555 y volvieron los errores. Siento que hay alguna regla o algo que no estopy cumpliendo y provoca los errores


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2020)

Ese timer , luz de palier , escalera ya fué tratado en el foro . . .  y se me esconde !


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese timer , luz de palier , escalera ya fué tratado en el foro . . .  y se me esconde !


¡¡¡ Apareció !!!


----------



## yoelmauri (May 4, 2020)

No es un timer para escalera, es un destellador. Igualmente mi duda es sobre proteus. No es en el unico circuito que me da error (este en particular no lo probé) pero tengo otros que probé en la practica y en la simulación no funcionan.


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2020)

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, que tal? me inicié hace poco en la simulación de circuitos y hasta ahora el programa que mas me gustó es proteus. Pero ya he dibujado varios circuitos sencillos y en todos en uno u otro momento me da error en la simulación. Por ej los siguientes, despues unos 3 segundos de haber iniciado la simulación
> 
> [SPICE] DELMIN increased to 4.44089e-016 due to lack of time precision
> [SPICE] transient GMIN stepping at time=2.37468
> [SPICE] TRAN:  Timestep too small; timestep = 5.55112e-017: trouble with node #U3_W1#branch.



Esos son problemas de convergencia, generalmente debido a nodos que quedan en alta impedancia u oscilaciones de alta frecuencia ya sea en el circuito o en el modelo del componente.  También puede deberse a que en las opciones de simulación las tolerancias son muy bajas.

En tu caso parece ser el modelo de componente elegido. Yo dibujo lo mismo con los componentes que se me canta y anda perfecto.


La próxima vez,  está bien que subas la imagen para los que no usan Proteus, pero también adjuntá el archivo para los que sí usan Proteus. Porque dibujarlo lleva un rato y si metiste la gamba en alguna configuración no se puede saber.


----------



## yoelmauri (May 4, 2020)

Que Genio Eduardo! 
Lo subi a mi diseño, esta adjunto. Miralo:



yoelmauri dijo:


> También adjunto el archivo del circuito por si alguien lo quiere ver en Proteus



Acabo de cargar tu diseño y me da los mismos errores Proteus. Pero hace un rato descubrí por qué es.. Tanto en opciones de animación como de simulación hay que poner valores para maxima convergencia. Yo ponia solo en simulación.. No se si vos lo tenes configurado así, o tocaste algún valor "a gusto"

Y ya que me pasaron este tema para acá, aunque era una duda de proteus.. aprovecho y consulto:
Tanto en tu circuito Eduardo, como en el que subí yo no funciona el triac (fijate que si pones un voltimetro en la lampara esta no enciende nunca). 
Lo estuve modificando bastante al circuito, pero no logro hacer funcionar el triac. O enciende la lampara de forma fija, o a medias o directamente no enciende.

Adjunto el circuito nuevo.

Y gracias Eduardo por tu respuesta

Pd: también descubrí que si hago oscilar el 555 a frecuencias muy altas del orden de los khz es bastante probable que proteus me tire error


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2020)

yoelmauri dijo:


> .....
> Acabo de cargar tu diseño y me da los mismos errores Proteus. Pero hace un rato descubrí por qué es.. Tanto en opciones de animación como de simulación hay que poner valores para maxima convergencia. Yo ponia solo en simulación.. No se si vos lo tenes configurado así, o tocaste algún valor "a gusto"


Esas opciones las tengo con los valores de instalación.  Las pocas veces que las he tocado fue con problemas de convergencia y despues las dejé como estaban porque no sirvió para nada.



> Y ya que me pasaron este tema para acá, aunque era una duda de proteus.. aprovecho y consulto:
> Tanto en tu circuito Eduardo, como en el que subí yo no funciona el triac (fijate que si pones un voltimetro en la lampara esta no enciende nunca).
> Lo estuve modificando bastante al circuito, pero no logro hacer funcionar el triac. O enciende la lampara de forma fija, o a medias o directamente no enciende.



A mi circuito le pongo un voltímetro y funciona bien.  Obviamente la lectura no se queda quieta porque los pulsos no la dejan estabilizarse.

En tu último circuito es diferente porque eliminaste el MOC y manejás directamente el gate.  Eso solamente lo podés hacer cuando conservás el neutro común con la masa del 555.  Así como conectaste la tensión en gate no para de bailar.
Tenés que sacar un par de diodos en la fuente  y dejarla media onda.

Con este disparo directo por CC tiene hay que tener en cuenta que estás disparando el triac en la zona I y IV  (por dudas en esto ir a Wikipedia).  La zona I es la que menos corriente de disparo necesita, pero la IV es la peor, donde incluso algunos triacs no se disparan (los tipo Alternistor)
Lo que se hace es que la fuente capacitiva te genere la tensión negativa manteniendo el positivo común a línea. De esa manera se dispara el triac en las zonas II y III .


Otra cosa: Eliminá de tu mente esos voltimetros para analizar el circuito porque en circuitos de pulsos no sirven para nada ni 
vas a llegar a entender nada -->  Un electrónico usa osciloscopio y análisis transitorio.


----------



## yoelmauri (May 6, 2020)

Eduardo, mil gracias por la respuesta tan detallada. Primero que todo hay algo en el Proteus que hace que no funcionen los circuitos en mi computadora. Si simulo el circuito que vos hiciste, la unica forma que no de error es que lo configure para maxima convergencia, sino tira error al segundo de estar simulando.
Lo pongo a simular en ese modo y la lampara no enciende (si pongo puntas de prueba el valor varia entre 9 y 0volts y si pongo un voltimetro, este se mantiene en 0)
Ejecuté Proteus como administrador y con compatibilidad de windows 7. Estoy usando proteus 8.9 SP2, anteriormente 8.5. Con ambos me pasa lo mismo.
Estoy seguro que si soluciono estas cosas se me va  a hacer mucho mas facil la simulación. Pero no le puedo encontrar la vuelta. Ya me pasé varias horas intentando y no llego a ningun lado.
Agradezco en gran medida nuevamente tu ayuda
Saludos


----------

